# S2 8.0 c/c



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I am looking at a S2 C/C. It has diesel that I like, but the Center consol is something I'm not familiar with. The owner claims it is "roomy". It has a full shoal draft keel. 


I want to take it from Florida to the Carribean. It is trailerable so I can truck it from Texas, and launch it in St Lucia. 2 adults 1 teen. Is it a "workable" boat or should I keep looking.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I haven't been on lone of those things for a looooong time. Like the 80's. But I remember crawling around on one on its cradle, and the owner's right. It's roomy. But so is a Bankok Wh.......

It'll be interesting to see what others have to say about this rather unique boat. Amazingly, on a 28ft boat, you can actually go from the forward cabin to the the aft cabin without going on deck. Wow. And the aft cabin, as I recall, was fairly usable. 

IMHO though, even if others suggest she's a good sailor (which would surprise me), life is way to short to own an UGLY boat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

an 8.0C has a ton of room for a 26' boat, but the boat is aesthetically challenged. High freeboard for it's length. I have no idea how it sails, but one thing that has imp[ressed me from what I have seen, besides the functionality of the layout, is the great engine access. The engine can be accessed from both sides and above.
because the cockpit is so high compared to an aft-cockpit boat, it may feel more tender and you may feel more motion.

They strike me as good value in a small cruiser.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

The 1976 S2(8.0) center cockpit shoal keel was the first sailboat that I learned to sail on. It had an Atomic 4 and was purchased in 1982 and sold a couple of years later when I bought a much larger boar. I sailed it on the Cheaspeake Bay south of Annapolis and while it had only a 2.5 foot draft allowing us it get in those shallow anchorages it's windward performance left a lot to be desired. That little Atomic 4 with only a 2 bladed prop and the high freeboard still was able to push that boat to windward at a good rate of speed. I never did feel comfortable sailing it under more severe wind conditions and would on those occasions just douse the sails and motor. Now that I have considerable more experience under sail, I would not be buying the S2 shoal draft for anything that might require useage in 20 plus knots going to windward.


----------

